# The World's First Calculator Watch...



## P.T. (Feb 28, 2005)

The worlds first calculator watch, it's actually quite smart:

http://blog.modernmechanix.com/2006/06/14/...atch-the-hp-01/

My first (and only) calculator watch was a 'Sanyo' when I was 13. The slightest knock would be enough to reset the time.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Looks like a nice gadget. I'll be bitchy though; I never liked HP's reverse notation on their calculators, so THAT is why I would not have bough that watch!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

marius said:


> Looks like a nice gadget. I'll be bitchy though; I never liked HP's reverse notation on their calculators, so THAT is why I would not have bough that watch!


I used to swear by RPN ..... I still have a HP 11C and a 12C .... I would have to get the books out now as it is so long since I have used them







I have been using the same Casio fx4000P since 1985









I would have loved that watch, but at the time I didnt have two pennies to rub together


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

JoT said:


> marius said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a nice gadget. I'll be bitchy though; I never liked HP's reverse notation on their calculators, so THAT is why I would not have bough that watch!
> ...


I can't use anything _but_ RPN! If you ever want to flip that 11C, JoT!...









-- I've got one or two HPs... 2x34C, 12C, 16C 2x32C, 17B, 19B, 41CV, 48SX


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

you dont happen to have a spae manual for a 41C do you? My dad got it new and Ive put batteries in it and now all is lost... I could just about make it work when I was a teenager (Of course, I knew everything then!) but now its all HP giberish... or RPN I guess..!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JonW said:


> you dont happen to have a spae manual for a 41C do you? My dad got it new and Ive put batteries in it and now all is lost... I could just about make it work when I was a teenager (Of course, I knew everything then!) but now its all HP giberish... or RPN I guess..!


Check this out Pieter

http://www.hpmuseum.org/software/swcd.htm


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

JonW said:


> you dont happen to have a spae manual for a 41C do you? My dad got it new and Ive put batteries in it and now all is lost... I could just about make it work when I was a teenager (Of course, I knew everything then!) but now its all HP giberish... or RPN I guess..!


Sorry, no.... don't know where mine is. If I used it hard enough I would get the HP museum CD!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Intersting link... nice to see HP taking the pee by putting the 2 manuals for the 41 on different CDs so you have to buy two... grrr...

Whats the difference between the 41C and 41CV BTW?


----------

